# EEA Spouse Visa in UK Conundrum



## DizzyBee (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi

I'm South African and my fiance is Irish and although we've known each other for six years and have been a couple 2 1/2 years we've only lived together for 3 months and then again 6 months.

As he is an EU citizen who has only lived in the UK for 2 years and I have been there before on a working visa the UK won't give me another tourist visa on the grounds that I'm not a tourist but visiting him. When I appealed they said I can't as 'he's not a close family member.'

Our visa expert and someone who has work at the UK version of Home Affairs for 10 years has advised us for him to come over, us to get married and us to simply get on a plane together. Once we get to Heathrow, we show them the appeal and the marriage certificate and they then have to give me a month to a further appeal. 

She says this is the quickest and most surefire way to get into the country. We will obviously apply for the legitimate visa within a week and get it, we don't want to do anything illegal, but for some reason, she says this is the best way to go.

See, as he is an EU citizen we can't apply for a fiance visa and we can't apply for a partnership visa either as we have only lived together for 6 months while we were in a relationship.

I'm willing to bet on her advice as she has so much experience but if they stop me at Cape Town International Airport, I will lose my ticket and a lot of money.

If anyone can give me any advice I would appreciate it.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## catorce (Jun 25, 2012)

First, I think your post would probably receive more answers if you posted in the UK Expats forum. Second, why don't you apply for an EEA family permit after you and your boyfriend get married? I wouldn't risk trying to enter the UK without the permit (or some type of other visa) but that's me.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

catorce said:


> First, I think your post would probably receive more answers if you posted in the UK Expats forum. Second, why don't you apply for an EEA family permit after you and your boyfriend get married? I wouldn't risk trying to enter the UK without the permit (or some type of other visa) but that's me.


Wrong forum but yes I would certainly advise against entering the UK without a valid permit. If you have a problem at immigration it will stay on your record for a long time. My husband (SA citizen) had a problem which was subsequently resolved. He had problems entering the country for the next 5 years (in that he was stopped and interviewed everytime he crossed the border) super irritating and unnecessary.


----------

